# Problème: mon iPod bug!



## rinaldi.stan (20 Juillet 2004)

Salut, 

Je viens d'acheter un IPOD 15GB à New York. IL a 15 j et il m'a fait un gros buggg; piste de lecture bloquée, plus de son et ttes les commandes inactives...
J'ai équipé mon véhicule du support Ice link (119 euro et se branche au cul de l'autoradio sur la prise changeur de cd), et L'ipod s'est mis à bugger après une dizaie d'heures d'utilisation ! 
D'où peut venir le PB?
Y a t'il des manip pour le décoincer?
Merci


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2004)

Appuyer sur play et pause simultanément quelques secondes (reset)


----------



## rinaldi.stan (20 Juillet 2004)

... il seblerait qu'il buggg complet, il veut rien savoir !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2004)

Alors essaye de le restaurer avec application > utilitaires > Programme de mise à jour du logiciel iPod > iPod Updater

Attention ca va effacer son contenu...


----------

